# Sram etap



## JimmyORCA

YEAH!!

My new Sram Etap just arrived today, too bad Chinese New Year celebrations starts tomorrow and all the LBS will be on vacation. But it did arrive faster than I thought and still have not decided on the build yet. Have wheels no frame set yet.


----------



## faroodi

Nice! Would appreciate your feedback once installed.


----------



## ceugene

Nice, my Road Shift Kit had an estimated shipping date of Feb 5, which has now passed. Oh well.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Such a beauty! hope to get mine soon...


----------



## Aadub

Anyone out there riding with this groupset yet?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes I am riding my new Etap. here is my build and taking it out for a spin on my new shoes too!


----------



## Aadub

JimmyORCA said:


> Yes I am riding my new Etap. here is my build and taking it out for a spin on my new shoes too!
> View attachment 312720


So how do you like it? how's the battery life, charge time, etc?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Its been only 2 weeks and half was it raining in Taiwan. Its great I really like it alot and with the new RED is so much quieter. As for charging, it did not take a long time to charge and so far its still in green mode. Will try to update when I get a chance to charge it for the second time. The shifting is very fast but have to get used to the new left and right hands to shift the rear derailleur. I had problem when I went back to my Di2 the other day.


----------



## woodys737

I just ordered mine after one short demo ride. I like it way better than Di2 for a number of reasons which are subjective: I like the ergonomics of the shifters better than Shimano; the shift logic took no time to get used to. Or at least it seemed easier than Di2 but, to be fair I have very little time with Shimano. However, in the short time on both systems the SRAM had less mis shifts; wireless=better sort of like 11 is better than 10; FD/RD batteries are identical (get you home in a pinch).

edit for 10/11 speed compatibility.


----------



## ceugene

My mechanic just ran into an issue with my build, but there are a few variables in play. I have a KMC chain and Rotor Q-Rings on a Ritchey steel frame with a clamp adapter. The chain keeps dropping on upshifts. He thinks it's the Q-Rings, but it might also be the chain or possibly even frame flex. Who knows?..


----------



## ceugene

Already posted these photos in the Ritchey sub-forum, but I guess they should go in here too.


----------



## faroodi

Very clean. Was your mechanic able to sort out those issues?


----------



## ceugene

faroodi said:


> Very clean. Was your mechanic able to sort out those issues?


We decided to just use the default rings for now. My guess 
is I need a shim that moves the front derailleur back and and angled slightly counter-clockwise.


----------



## surfinguru

ceugene said:


> We decided to just use the default rings for now. My guess
> is I need a shim that moves the front derailleur back and and angled slightly counter-clockwise.


Looks great man. With regards to the chain rings, I'm running Praxis. Wonder if there's any issues there?


----------



## ceugene

surfinguru said:


> Looks great man. With regards to the chain rings, I'm running Praxis. Wonder if there's any issues there?


You shouldn't encounter any issues with round chainrings.


----------



## ceugene

ceugene said:


> You shouldn't encounter any issues with round chainrings.


I currently have the gap between the front derailleur plate and tallest tooth of my big ring at about 4mm which is clearly outside SRAM's recommendation of 1-2mm. Oddly, when I tried adjusting the gap down to spec, the FD would no longer successfully shift up to the big ring when the chain was also riding the largest cog. Obviously going directly from 34x28 to 50x28 would never happen in real-world shifting, but I'm still wondering what the cause is. Do I need to rotate my braze-on/clamp adaptor so the derailleur sits more fore or aft?

Shifts work perfectly at 4mm, so I guess shouldn't bother with it...

e: Apparently SRAM sells an angled shim that helps with positioning the derailleur over compact chainrings? Wish this was included in the box...


----------



## bon_gabs

check this out co Etap fans,,the guys from twohubs.com did some work around to shift the front derailuer in one hand by adding the etap blips, regardless if you're lefty or right handed,,so cool..

https://youtu.be/SD-ad-CHcrg


----------



## cxwrench

bon_gabs said:


> check this out co Etap fans,,the guys from twohubs.com did some work around to shift the front derailuer in one hand by adding the etap blips, regardless if you're lefty or right handed,,so cool..
> 
> https://youtu.be/SD-ad-CHcrg


Sometimes when I see guys do stuff like this I feel slightly dumb. That's pretty cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Migen21

woodys737 said:


> I in the short time on both systems the SRAM had less mis shifts


If you are having missed shifts on a Di2 setup, something is wrong. I have three Ui2 bikes and have had exactly zero 'mis' shifts. 

So you are saying that on your test ride, you had less than zero 'mis' shifts?


----------



## woodys737

Migen21 said:


> If you are having missed shifts on a Di2 setup, something is wrong. I have three Ui2 bikes and have had exactly zero 'mis' shifts.
> 
> So you are saying that on your test ride, you had less than zero 'mis' shifts?


Yeah sorry for he confusion...Di2 was set up fine and it's really nice. The mis shifting was more me just not being used to the tactile aspect of the buttons and all. All I know after installing etap on my bike today  that etap is a much more intuitive and user friendly, better looking, lighter, better ergonomics, etc...than Di2 IMO.

If I put Di2 on my bike I'd be dialed in with it after the first ride. Etap I was dialed in out the door. In no way am I dissing Di2 here. Both do the same thing very well. I just like etap much better.


----------



## izza

Still on tender hooks here. My unit was due to arrive yesterday and got delivered to a wrong address 300 miles away.


----------



## faroodi

izza said:


> Still on tender hooks here. My unit was due to arrive yesterday and got delivered to a wrong address 300 miles away.


I'm still waiting as well - a few weeks late....


----------



## izza

faroodi said:


> I'm still waiting as well - a few weeks late....


Got mine. Took a long time trying to fit to Scott Foil. Unsure it will work!! Putting the front mech to outer position, it does not move far enough to line up with outer chain ring. Have double checked and limit screw not affecting it.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Just something I found last week. It actually works but for now only on my Fenix HR. Hope it will work with the Edge soon.


----------



## ceugene

Garmin Edge eTap support was added weeks ago.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes, but up till now for some reason it will only work on Fenix and not on my 520 and 1000. I just got back in town finally had time to do some posts.


ceugene said:


> Garmin Edge eTap support was added weeks ago.


----------



## ceugene

JimmyORCA said:


> Yes, but up till now for some reason it will only work on Fenix and not on my 520 and 1000. I just got back in town finally had time to do some posts.


Weird, it works fine on my 520. I use the "gears" setting that shows every gear as a gray bar and the active gears in black. There is about a second delay when showing gear changes, but that is to be expected.


----------



## JimmyORCA

ceugene said:


> Weird, it works fine on my 520. I use the "gears" setting that shows every gear as a gray bar and the active gears in black. There is about a second delay when showing gear changes, but that is to be expected.


Thanks for the info, will have to give it another try tonight and see if I can get it to work on my 520 too.


----------



## izza

All working for me now.

Two issues:

1. The outer limit screw to be absolutely perfect, being reverse threaded, would interfere with crank arm

2. The power from the Quarq is registering with the Garmin as is the gear ratio. Can't seem to get an ETap battery level reading tho. Any clues?


----------



## JimmyORCA

I still cant get the etap app to work with my 520. So weird.


----------



## ceugene

I don't use an app. It's built into the current firmware. In fact, whatever app you downloaded may be interfering with eTap's ability to pair via ANT+.


----------



## thosj

Mine seems to work fine with an Edge 1000. I haven't looked into any apps, maybe will go see what might be available!!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Finally got my 520 to work with the latest firmware update.


----------



## faroodi

It's just battery charge on the 520, correct? Too bad it does not display the gear in at the moment....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyORCA

Mine show the front and rear gears and no battery level for the etap.


----------



## faroodi

Battery level is under Gears, Gear Battery


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thosj

Do you know what "Gear Battery" shows? Rear Battery, I hope!! I'll have to set up a field and see what I can learn. That WOULD be useful!


----------



## JimmyORCA

Thanks.

Will have to try setting it up again.


----------



## faroodi

What did you select to see the gearing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceugene

faroodi said:


> What did you select to see the gearing?


I simply use the option labeled "gears," and it shows them as bar graphics. There's many display options. You can choose to show both front and rear gears in one field or separately. You can choose to show them numerically, visually, as ratios, etc.


----------



## faroodi

Thanks - I'll give it a try.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi

Got it working - thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceugene

Just a quick warning to anyone with eTap. Be careful with degreasers and aerosol propellants around the batteries. They can make the plastic shell brittle/weak enough to crack at the bottom tab.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Thanks for the great warning!



ceugene said:


> Just a quick warning to anyone with eTap. Be careful with degreasers and aerosol propellants around the batteries. They can make the plastic shell brittle/weak enough to crack at the bottom tab.


----------

